# North London Open 2016 (UK)



## lejitcuber (Mar 12, 2016)

The next installment in the UK comps, this will be held in North London in the Raglan Hotel on Queen's Avenue on the 30th of April to 1st May and will be organised by myself, Fabio Schwandt and Chris Mills

WCA Page

The UKCA page

All events but 6x6, 7x7, 4 and 5 Bld and FMC will be held and there will be 3 rounds of Pyra and Skewb


----------



## Iggy (Mar 12, 2016)

Omg, I might be able to make it to this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 12, 2016)

Excellent. I was worried that the next comp would clash with my son's birthday.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome! There's no way I'm missing a comp this close to home.


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2016)

Quite far, just before exams, and lots of Pyra and Skewb... probably not.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 12, 2016)

Damn UKCA, back at it again with the London comps

rip travel 

EDIT: So I have an AS Level exam after this bank holiday, so rip any slim chances of me going 

Wonder if I'll get to a comp before UKC this year...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 12, 2016)

Right before exams, and also too much Pyra and Skewb, so no


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 12, 2016)

DuffyEdge said:


> too much Pyra and Skewb



Is that even possible?

Sorry that the date seems to be during everyone's exam period, we didn't want to push the date back even further than it had already. Lots of the planning was done in October last year so this comp has been long in the making.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 13, 2016)

Should be able to make this one too :tu


----------



## Ollie (Mar 13, 2016)

Probably not for me because no big BLD. It depends on the schedule, I guess.


----------



## DJ4Y (Mar 13, 2016)

Hell yeah! Coming to this one boys! I want all comp PBs lol, shouldn't be too hard considering I'll be competing in many events for the first time and I have improved significantly in all events


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 13, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Is that even possible?


Yes


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 13, 2016)

Schedule


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2016)

My first AS exam is on the 18th? Might be able to make it in that case!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 13, 2016)

Cool, imma come on Saturday then.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 13, 2016)

I may actually go to this one though not 100% cause Exams


----------



## Iggy (Mar 13, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Cool, imma come on Saturday then.



Yay I can meet you  Not 100% confirmed if I'm going yet though


----------



## Doudou (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys! I may come as well, not sure yet. I'll register if I can come!

Edouard


----------



## Chris Dueck (Mar 14, 2016)

I hope I can come! Never been to a comp before and this is the closest one I've heard of so far, will be leading up to AS exams though


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> Schedule



That works out nicely for travelling each day. Fortunately my exams will have ended nearly 25 years before the comp starts.


----------



## ronaldm (Mar 15, 2016)

Count me in as well!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 15, 2016)

Might actually come to this one ...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 15, 2016)

Myachii said:


> Damn UKCA, back at it again with the London comps



How many people who currently organise comps in the Midlands of England or further North? 2?
You could possibly argue Cambridge is pushing Midlands so 3 including Joey.

Where have 2 of the last 6 comps been held? Manchester.
A 3rd in Cambridge.

This is not a UKCA issue. It's an issue with where the organisers live.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 15, 2016)

At least living in the midlands you never have to travel the whole length of the country


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 15, 2016)

Just a heads up, the registration opens at 19:00 today so make sure you are ready!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 15, 2016)

First to register!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> First to register!



I literally registered 30 seconds after 7pm and I was 9th lol


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 15, 2016)

23 competitors in 3 minutes


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 15, 2016)

Maybe one of these days the WCA site will crash around a registration time due to loads of people spamming the Refresh button.


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 15, 2016)

50 people registered so far


----------



## chungdavi (Mar 15, 2016)

Just registered. Might just go for one of the competitions (Exeter or North London). Piles of course works with submission deadlines from mid April to May.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 15, 2016)

I got worried when it said I was on a waiting list! Shame I can't stay over but I'm looking forward to it. 
*Goals*
3BLD success


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 15, 2016)

Registered! Been way too long since I've been to a comp. Goal: don't screw up sq-1.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh wow, registration started and filled up entirely during my short trip to the gym, hah. I'm second on the waiting list.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 15, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh wow, registration started and filled up entirely during my short trip to the gym, hah. I'm second on the waiting list.


Registration isn't full yet, it just says that you are on the waiting list until the organiser approves the registration.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 15, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Registration isn't full yet, it just says that you are on the waiting list until the organiser approves the registration.



Oooohh okay. Forgive me for the misuderstanding.

Still, 60 registrations in one hour is pretty impressive for a "non-major" UK comp.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 15, 2016)

registered!

crosses all limbs and hopes the stars align such that i can actually make it to a comp


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 15, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oooohh okay. Forgive me for the misuderstanding.



I did exactly the same. See you there.


----------



## JediJupiter (Mar 15, 2016)

Hopefully I'll improve a little so I can break some PBs. I can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 15, 2016)

Just so you all know, the Software team are aware of this "bug" and will fix this in the future.


----------



## ronaldm (Mar 16, 2016)

OMFG... already hit the 80 limit before I got to register! 

On the waiting list now, so hoping for people to drop out xD


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm registered!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 16, 2016)

Anyone else staying Friday-Monday and wants to split a twin room?


----------



## Chris Dueck (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I got really excited about this because I've never been to a competition and it's the first time it's been close enough, I was going to register on the night the registration opened but I was waiting on permission from my parents. I didn't realise it would fill up so fast and I'm now 7th on the waiting list, is there any realistic chance of me getting to go?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 16, 2016)

Chris Dueck said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I got really excited about this because I've never been to a competition and it's the first time it's been close enough, I was going to register on the night the registration opened but I was waiting on permission from my parents. I didn't realise it would fill up so fast and I'm now 7th on the waiting list, is there any realistic chance of me getting to go?


Yes, there definitely is a realistic chance that enough people will drop out and you will be able to go. For Manchester, there were about 10 people who dropped out in about a week!


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 16, 2016)

Chris Dueck said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I got really excited about this because I've never been to a competition and it's the first time it's been close enough, I was going to register on the night the registration opened but I was waiting on permission from my parents. I didn't realise it would fill up so fast and I'm now 7th on the waiting list, is there any realistic chance of me getting to go?



Generally if you are top10 in the waiting list you have a very very high chance of being able to attend, although I can't guarantee it.


----------



## Chris Dueck (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Selkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Yup, this escalated very quickly! 

I missed reg last night and am 3rd on the waiting list.



Chris Dueck said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it



Very nice PBs for someone not been to comp, best of luck


----------



## Chris Dueck (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you! I've been very lucky though, especially on 3x3, my averages are closer to 15-17 seconds, and more like 5 seconds on 2x2. Been cubing since start of 2015 though so I thought I should probably go to one sooner or later XD


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 17, 2016)

Only 10 mins for 3BLD. I'll need to speed up to get 3 attempts.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Anyone else staying Friday-Monday and wants to split a twin room?



Bump, trying to sort this before I forget about it and leave it too late. I assume one of the following:
-People are disorganised not booking a room yet
-People are already organised and booked up
-People think I smell
-People think I'll rant about sq-1 parity in my sleep and don't want to hear about it (understandable).

I'll happily take someone not staying all three nights as I've had to do that before, at least two nights would be good though.


----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Bump, trying to sort this before I forget about it and leave it too late. I assume one of the following:
> -People are disorganised not booking a room yet
> -People are already organised and booked up
> -People think I smell
> ...


Or that they're only going for 1 day and don't need to stay over


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2016)

Or they haven't got an overnight pass from the wife and have to drive there each day.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 20, 2016)

Or that they live in or close to London, and it's more cost efficient to travel to and from home than to pay for a hotel.


----------



## sub20oneday (Mar 21, 2016)

why only 80 srsly should be atleast 100


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 21, 2016)

sub20oneday said:


> why only 80 srsly should be atleast 100



The venue cannot hold enough people to fit 100 competitors.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 23, 2016)

Actually definitely coming to this one. Until I pull out. Not.


----------



## Doudou (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the false hopes, I finally won't be able to make it that weekend. Next time for sure!!

Have fun!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 25, 2016)

Last attempt before spending a lot on a hotel room, anyone else staying at the venue who wants to split a room? Alternatively, anybody local who doesn't mind me sleeping on the floor? Can bribe if necessary.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello Chaps, I've been getting back into Speedcubing a bit recently.
This competition would have been ideal but unfortunately I think I'm gonna be away that weekend.
Nevermind, I'll try to make the next one have fun guys!


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2016)

04mucklowd said:


> Hello Chaps, I've been getting back into Speedcubing a bit recently.
> This competition would have been ideal but unfortunately I think I'm gonna be away that weekend.
> Nevermind, I'll try to make the next one have fun guys!



I thought my eyes were deceiving me but it's true. Tell me it isn't true.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 26, 2016)

Dene said:


> I thought my eyes were deceiving me but it's true. Tell me it isn't true.



Hello Dene, I hope you are keeping well these days


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2016)

Could I be removed from feet and added to multi BLD? Might as well try for the NR again lol


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 4, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Could I be removed from feet and added to multi BLD? Might as well try for the NR again lol



Yes man


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Could I be removed from feet and added to multi BLD? Might as well try for the NR again lol


No! There goes my potential 1st


----------



## Selkie (Apr 7, 2016)

From 4th on the waiting list to now confirmed going. See you there


----------



## illius (Apr 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a spare clock that they would kindly lend to me (if I go)?

Also, please remove me from 2, 4, 5, Mega, Pyraminx and Blindfolded. I have school that Saturday (every Saturday apart from a few).

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 7, 2016)

illius said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock that they would kindly lend to me (if I go)?



You can borrow mine if you want. I'm not competing in clock.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 7, 2016)

illius said:


> Does anyone have a spare clock that they would kindly lend to me (if I go)?
> 
> Also, please remove me from 2, 4, 5, Mega, Pyraminx and Blindfolded. I have school that Saturday (every Saturday apart from a few).
> 
> Thanks!



I have a couple of spare LingAo's that you are more than welcome to borrow.


----------



## ronaldm (Apr 9, 2016)

You can take me off the waiting list. Le boyfriend will be celebrating his birthday that weekend, so I'll be out of town


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2016)

Selkie said:


> From 4th on the waiting list to now confirmed going. See you there


More oldies. Excellent!


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2016)

Can you drive to the venue, is there sufficient parking?


----------



## illius (Apr 18, 2016)

It's a shame I can't come on Saturday as I've recently practiced 2, 4 and 5.

I would say it's goals time. At least for me it is:

4x4x4 - Get an average.

5x5x5 - sub-3 single. If I can, get an average. Statistics show there is a 6% chance.

BLD - Success!! I am going to do a safety solve. When I get a comp. success I'll go for speed.

Pyraminx - sub-9/sub-11 I don't practice, but I'm sub-11.5. I don't really care about Pyraminx.

2x2x2 - sub-4/sub-6 I am currently average sub-5 on a good day (if I practice for a bit), sub-5.5 if I don't.

Feet - sub-4/I don't think I'll get an average... sub-4 is ambitious for me. I got a sub-2 single as my first full solve, but that was quite lucky. My F2L takes 2 minutes, maybe less. But I use 4LLL.... #4LLL4LYF As a side note, I am learning full OLLCP soon (I say soon for now, but when I start it will most likely be pushed back). Maybe just ZBLL. Should be fun.

Megaminx - sub-4. I haven't practiced for ages.

3x3x3 - sub-17/sub-19. A few weeks ago I was nearly sub-15, but then I got addicted to bigBLD. Now these are more realistic.

Square-1 - sub-25/sub-30. My Square-1 broke though, so these will only happen if I can get a new one from UKCubeStore fast enough.

OH - sub-25/sub-32. Possible.

Skewb - sub-10/sub-15. I don't really care about Skewb. I might get better though. This is what I average now.

MultiBLD - 10/10 or 11/11 (depending on how many I do).

Clock - Non DNF single. Hopefully I'll get an average but I doubt it somehow.

It doesn't look like I'll get the best of times, but a competition in my home city cannot be turned down. See you all there.

P.S. Thanks to those people who offered to lend me a clock. Tyler can you give it to me at some point at the competition (I'll find you).


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 18, 2016)

I notice Clock has a 1min cutoff at North London whereas it was 30sec at Exeter. Is this correct? Gives me a better chance of making an average if so.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 19, 2016)

Berd said:


> Can you drive to the venue, is there sufficient parking?


I have the same question. The travel section on the UKCA site is still "coming soon".....


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 19, 2016)

If nothing gets announced parking-wise, I've used justpark.com before (formerly parkatmyhouse.com). It was a fairly pain-free experience.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 19, 2016)

I looked into parking and found the Summerland Gardens car park. It's £7 per day but free on Sunday and only 5 mins walk. I have no idea how busy it might get so an alternative would be useful.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm arriving at Euston just after 6pm. Who's going to be hanging around the hotel on Friday night? (Also, Sunday night/Monday morning).

Goals I guess:
sq1: 10/10 parity cubeshape success / improve my awful comp PBs
3BLD: sub-CHJ mean
clock: actually practise so I can get an average with no-flip and not have to practise ever again
444: sub-50 average
555: get decent at starting on not-cross opp centers
other: check what other events I registered for before I turn up


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 19, 2016)

Goals I guess:
3x3: sub 10 average please
2x2: sub Fabio average
BLD: sub 1:20 (maybe a mean?)
Pyra: Sub 3.7 average
Square-fun: sub 12? Sub 15 (also steal someone's square-1)
Skewb: sub 4 average, sub fabdabulous single
MBLD: 5/5 (might feel adventurous and do 6 on the day)

Kinda wishing we held bigBLD now


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2016)

Goals:
2x2: NR average
3x3: sub 10 average, sub 9 single, podium
4x4 and OH: make it to the finals, official PBs would be cool I guess
5x5: sub 1:20 average maybe
Pyra: podium
Mega: sub 1:10 average, podium (might not be possible though)
Clock: sub 10 average lol
Square-1: NR, sub 15 average
Skewb: sub 6 average
3BLD: NR, sub 30 if I solve well
MBLD: win

Overall: don't be too shy to talk to people


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 19, 2016)

So people are doing goals now...
Goals:
2x2: sub 2.5, sub 3.86
3x3: sub 12, sub 13
4x4: sub 57, sub 1? Maybe
5x5: sub 2:20?, sub 2:25? Don't practice
OH: sub 23, sub 26
3BLD: success? Sub 4?
Pyraminx: sub 5, sub 7 (again)
Skewb: sub 5, sub 6?
Square-1: sub 30?, sub 40?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 21, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> crosses all limbs and hopes the stars align such that i can actually make it to a comp



sadly not to be this time


----------



## Berd (Apr 21, 2016)

Can be removed from everything but 3x3 and MBLD? My train gets me in at about 10 so I'll miss sq1 and OH, and skewb and clock aren't my favourite events to spend an extra 5 pounds on .


Goals: 

3x3: Sub 13, Sub 15 average, PBs.
MBLD: PB, sup 10 points.


----------



## ronaldm (Apr 21, 2016)

Even though I'm not there this comp, I can still go for drinks on Friday evening with whoever is around  So will probably see some of you then!


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 21, 2016)

Berd said:


> Can you drive to the venue, is there sufficient parking?


The parking is pretty poor, there is no car park and it is on a relatively residential road. There is, as Mark said Summerland Gardens and there is also the Everyman car park, however that is a little more expensive. 

And also the cutoffs are all final, so more people should get averages


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 21, 2016)

lejitcuber said:


> The parking is pretty poor, there is no car park and it is on a relatively residential road. There is, as Mark said Summerland Gardens and there is also the Everyman car park, however that is a little more expensive.
> 
> And also the cutoffs are all final, so more people should get averages


The Everyman car park confused me as it was showing as the Odeon and the post code was dodgy. I'm sticking with Summerland Gardens. 
It's a shame that the 3BLD cut off is 10 mins. I'll struggle to get 3 attempts. 
I found out today that I have a leaving do to go to on the Friday night so it'll be straight into 5x5 with a hangover and no sleep. Pretty sure I won't be the only one.


----------



## DJ4Y (Apr 23, 2016)

So I probably won't be able to make it on Saturday which means I will only be able to do Skewb, Square-1, 3x3 and OH on the Sunday. I'll make goals for all my events though in case I manage to make it.

2x2: Sub 4/Sub5

3x3: Sub 11/Sub12

4x4: Sub 1/ Sub 1:10 (I suck, I know)

OH: Sub 20/ Sub 25

Pyra: Don't care tbh

Skewb: Sub 9 / Sub 11 ( Don't really care either)

Square-1 : Sub 25 / Sub 35


----------



## Ollie (Apr 23, 2016)

Goals:

2x2x2: sub-3.33 avg
3bld: sub-40 mo3
Arrive on time, stay late


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey @Selkie, are you still selling that AoFu GT?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 24, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> sadly not to be this time



Nooo :<



Berd said:


> Can be removed from everything but 3x3 and MBLD? My train gets me in at about 10 so I'll miss sq1 and OH, and skewb and clock aren't my favourite events to spend an extra 5 pounds on .



Done


----------



## Chris Dueck (Apr 24, 2016)

Why not, First Ever Comp Goals:
2x2: Sub 4 single / sub 5 average
3x3: sub 14 single / sub 17 average 
4x4: sub 1:00 single / sub 1:08 average
5x5: Don't go over the cut off time (I probably will)
3Bld: Desperately try to fit 2 solves into the 10 minute limit and don't DNF (Again, I probably will)
OH: Sub 30 single / Sub 36-ish average

And, as it is my first, I am guaranteed to get comp PBs in all events, so that will be good XD


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 25, 2016)

Goals

2x2: sub 2 sub 2.7 podium
3x3: sub 9 sub 10.5
4x4: sub 42 sub 47
5x5: sub 1:22 sub 1:28
OH: sub 17 sub 20
BLD: succeed
MBLD: don't fail epicly
Skewb: sub 3 sub 4 podium
Pyra:
Mega: sub 1:50 sub 2
Square 1:sub 25 sub 32
Clock: sub 11 sub 12.5


----------



## illius (Apr 25, 2016)

Since I have found a temporary fix for the glued internal pieces, I'll bring the Mirror 4x4x4 I designed to the competition. That is only if I can finish it when I get the chance. I might bring another puzzle as well that I designed, but I don't know if I'll be able to. We'll see.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 25, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Hey @Selkie, are you still selling that AoFu GT?


Sorry for the delayed reply. Yes I am


----------



## DJ4Y (Apr 25, 2016)

Would anyone be willing to sell me a clock? Preferably Rubik's. PM me if you can. Thanks


----------



## Berd (Apr 25, 2016)

Puzzles I'm selling on the Sunday, feel free to enquire!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2016)

Goals
2x2 - sub 12s average 
3x3 - sub 30s single and sub 35s average 
4x4 - sub 2mins single 
5x5 - sub 4:30 single 
3BLD - success (4th time lucky) 
Multi - compete
Pyraminx - sub 20s average (I don't plan to enter this event again) 
OH - get there in time to compete and don't get cramps


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2016)

Goals:-
- Show up
- Find a parking space
- Have a laugh
- Get a PB in something


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Goals:-
> - Show up
> - Find a parking space
> - Have a laugh
> - Get a PB in something


What's your target in multi? Looks like competition will be strong.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> What's your target in multi? Looks like competition will be strong.


Haven't yet decided between 17 and 19


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Haven't yet decided between 17 and 19


Seriously? That's a bit of a jump from 5!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Haven't yet decided between 17 and 19



Whoa! Good luck.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 25, 2016)

Nobody picking up on the joke?


----------



## Berd (Apr 25, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Nobody picking up on the joke?



I was gonna say, nearly got a heart attack haha!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 25, 2016)

~Adam~ said:


> Nobody picking up on the joke?



I forgot cubers have a sense of humour. Too used to my dayjob.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 25, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I forgot cubers have a sense of humour. Too used to my dayjob.



It normally comes in the form of sarcasm.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2016)

Whoa, I should have left off the smiley and seen what happens!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 26, 2016)

I believe everything I read on the internet.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 26, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I believe everything I read on the internet.



I believe that.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 26, 2016)

@Berd Ayy how much for the 3x3x1?


----------



## Berd (Apr 26, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> @Berd Ayy how much for the 3x3x1?



Honestly it's a pile of crap and falls apart if you turn it badly, good for looks in a collection tho, even if it's missing it's center caps. You can have it for a hug and a high five.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 26, 2016)

Selling some speedcubes too! All black unless otherwise stated. A lot of them have my own sticker scheme, and I'll point out when.

2x2s:
-*MoYu TangPo *- With factory stickers - Broken in a fair bit
-*DaYan 2x2 *- With my sticker scheme - Well broken in (former main)
-*YJ GuanPo* - With factory stickers - not that broken in, pretty newish
3x3s:
-*Mini FangShi ShuangRen (54.6mm)* - With my sticker scheme- well broken-in
-*Moyu WeiLong V2* -With factory stickers - not that broken in, pretty newish.
-*Gans 356S V1 *- With my sticker scheme - Well broken in (former main)
-*DaYan GuHong V2* - With my sticker scheme - Reasonably well broken in
-*DaYan Zhanchi - *With factory stickers - Well broken in (former main)
-*Transparent Stickerless YJ YuLong* - Not that broken in.
4x4s:
-*Yuxin Unicorn King* - With my sticker scheme - well broken in (former main)
-*Cyclone Boys G4* - With my sticker scheme - pretty well broken in (former main)
-*Shengshou 4x4* (no idea what version, most likely newest) - With factory stickers - Pretty well broken in

If you're interested in something LET ME KNOW, since I probably won't bother bringing all of this stuff if nobody shows interest.



Berd said:


> Honestly it's a pile of crap and falls apart if you turn it badly, good for looks in a collection tho, even if it's missing it's center caps. You can have it for a hug and a high five.


Eh okay. I'll try it out myself to see whether or not I'll buy it.


----------



## illius (Apr 27, 2016)

@Berd How much for the Pyraminx Duo?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey @Berd, isn't the Sudoku cube mine? Also, how much for either of the 2x2s?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Selling some speedcubes too! All black unless otherwise stated. A lot of them have my own sticker scheme, and I'll point out when.
> 
> 2x2s:
> -*MoYu TangPo *- With factory stickers - Broken in a fair bit
> ...


I'll try the TangPo


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 29, 2016)

ronaldm said:


> Even though I'm not there this comp, I can still go for drinks on Friday evening with whoever is around  So will probably see some of you then!



Where are people meeting up? At the venue?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention - I will also be selling a *Stickerless QiYi Storm 4x4 *that's been fairly broken in.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 29, 2016)

I have emailed directly as well but unfortunately I won't be able to make the weekend guys. Sorry for the late notice but only just found out I wont have transport. Hopefully make the next UK one. Have a great comp


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2016)

Selkie said:


> I have emailed directly as well but unfortunately I won't be able to make the weekend guys. Sorry for the late notice but only just found out I wont have transport. Hopefully make the next UK one. Have a great comp


That's a shame. I was looking forward to meeting you. Next time.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 29, 2016)

Selkie said:


> I have emailed directly as well but unfortunately I won't be able to make the weekend guys. Sorry for the late notice but only just found out I wont have transport. Hopefully make the next UK one. Have a great comp



Sorry to hear that Chris. Let me know if you want to share transport to a future comp.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 29, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> That's a shame. I was looking forward to meeting you. Next time.



And you too Mark.



Shaky Hands said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris. Let me know if you want to share transport to a future comp.



Thanks Andy. Hopefully issue will be resolved soon enough. Unfortunately my wife also needs her car this weekend.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm at the hotel now. Anyone here or nearby?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah, just checked in. Anyone for beer? Room 111 if so.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 29, 2016)

Good luck everyone! See you tomorrow  

Btw, does anyone have an extra clock that I could borrow on Sunday? Mine kinda sucks. I might be able to make do with it, but it would be great if someone has a decent one I could borrow (sorry for the late notice lol)


----------



## Berd (Apr 30, 2016)

Good luck to everyone today!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 30, 2016)

2.6x pyra solve +2, 2.27 pyra solve DNF by a slice move (tried to solve the tip), 2.2x 2x2 solve +2. Hey, I did well in 3BLD and 4x4.


----------



## twinearth (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi there. Anybody find Gans 356 with half brights today? If so it will be mine. I'll be there tomorrow for 3x3.
Cheers.
Andy


----------



## Berd (Apr 30, 2016)

Does the venue have WiFi?


----------



## newtonbase (May 1, 2016)

Berd said:


> Does the venue have WiFi?


There was no obvious free Wi-Fi and the hotel says it has free broadband in the rooms which suggests a wired connection. Mobile broadband signal was dodgy.


----------



## lejitcuber (May 1, 2016)

twinearth said:


> Hi there. Anybody find Gans 356 with half brights today? If so it will be mine. I'll be there tomorrow for 3x3.
> Cheers.
> Andy


I am pretty sure I saw it after most people left. When I arrive I will find it and just ask me for it when you arrive


----------



## Hssandwich (May 1, 2016)

There is WiFi, I can't remember the name of it, but it ended in 'recap' and the password was 'aa11bb22'.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2016)

Seeing '5.57 NR' in the clock results was scary... GJ Iggy xD


----------



## Ollie (May 1, 2016)

Iggy's kicking ass at this comp! GJ Eli for maintaining the UK NR streak


----------



## newtonbase (May 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Goals
> 2x2 - sub 12s average No but PB
> 3x3 - sub 30s single and sub 35s average Sub 30s single and average!
> 4x4 - sub 2mins single Nope. Missed PB by 1s (edit: actually got PB by 8s, must learn to read)
> ...


Really happy with my results especially 3BLD. Glad to finally join the club.
The venue was quite small but thanks to the organisers hard work it all seemed to run smoothly. Great comp.


----------



## DJ4Y (May 1, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who helped make this comp a fantastic experience, especially Eli, the other organizers and of course James, Daniel and Evan for delegating. I had an amazing time, see you all at the next comp! (Hopefully)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 1, 2016)

Another thoroughly enjoyable comp. Well done to everyone on their successes and special kudos to the organisers and delegates for the smooth running.

Will look forward to the next UK comp (can't make Ireland or Euros but good luck to everyone going to either of them too.)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 1, 2016)

Fun weekend, thanks to everyone that made it happen. Not happy with sq1, failed 3bld mean, but at least I never have to do clock again. Also nice to meet some of the newer guys since I've missed so many comps.

Got a train from king's cross at 6pm tomorrow though, which is a lot of time to kill.


----------



## newtonbase (May 1, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Got a train from king's cross at 6pm tomorrow though, which is a lot of time to kill.


An excellent opportunity to start practicing for the next comp.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 1, 2016)

Ok, looking back at my goals, I didn't get many, but yeah...

3x3: sub 10 average please nope 
2x2: sub Fabio average nope, not even close lol
BLD: sub 1:20 (maybe a mean?) YEEEEEEEE, very happy with my 1:11.13
Pyra: Sub 3.7 average nope, naturally
Square-fun: sub 12? Sub 15 (also steal someone's square-1) nope, but successfully borrowed square-1s
Skewb: sub 4 average, sub fabdabulous single NR average without the +2, naturally, congrats to Eli for finally beating the 'Unbeatable average' 
MBLD: 5/5 (might feel adventurous and do 6 on the day) 4/5, I'm still pretty happy with it though, I need to try the scrambles to check where I went wrong.

Also, I noted down my MultiBLD memo in the car on the way back, I got it all 



Spoiler



Multiblind memo 1/5/16: 4/5
Order is edges, corners.
DXMCVAIQTJLRT // DeXter eats a bigMaC. VAin's IQ is equal to TJ's LuRe T
CGWSKBF( B ) // CoG WaS KoBe's FiB
MWTADALGSLGJRJ // MoW. TADAh LeG SteaLs the GaJet that belongs to RaJ
CPFHBWGP // put a CaP on FarHad. he takes a BoW and falls into a GaP
GAJQDTIVERSHLFMB // GAh! JaQues! Don'T I'Ve ERadicated SHhhhhhh. there's a Mob of people fighting over a LoaF of bread.
TVLJXBIG // there is a TaVern full of LeJends who are using X-Bows. IGgy (Ainesh) is also there.
RWTVWAPXADLME // there is a RoW in the TaVern, they are shouting "WAh, PiXels ADd LaME!"
KOJIXLB( B ) // KOJI eXceLls
EAMFRXPWTOWI // EA is MiFfed because ReX has PoWer TO WIi
IPGMNTXK // IPsa's GaMe, NoT XaK's.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (May 1, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Goals
> 
> 2x2: sub 2 sub 2.7 podium *nope nope yep*
> 3x3: sub 9 sub 10.5 *nope* *nope*
> ...



did decently well and as always another great comp!


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2016)

Another great comp, big thanks to the organisers and UKCA, and nice to see everyone!


----------



## newtonbase (May 2, 2016)

Results are on the WCA already!


----------



## illius (May 2, 2016)

Thank you to everybody for a great competition!

3x3x3 was the highlight for me. The worst bit was MultiBLD. I don't think I am going to be doing that many cubes again in the future - the time pressures me and I end up forgetting things. In addition, I am not sure I could replicate the 10/10 I did at home again - the scrambles were fairly easy and I solved them quickly, although I had seconds to go at the end. In the future, I'll do about two cubes, maybe three.

Overall, my times were pretty decent.


----------



## Iggy (May 2, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: NR average *yeah, could've been faster though. But I'm happy I won all 3 rounds *
> 3x3: sub 10 average, sub 9 single, podium *yup*
> 4x4 and OH: make it to the finals, official PBs would be cool I guess *yeah, 4x4 went really well in the first round, too bad I completely messed up the finals*
> ...


Thanks everyone for the great comp! First comp outside South-East Asia, so it was a great experience  Hope to make it to another comp some time in the future!


----------



## Chris Dueck (May 2, 2016)

Chris Dueck said:


> Why not, First Ever Comp Goals:
> 2x2: Sub 4 single / sub 5 average
> 3x3: sub 14 single / sub 17 average
> 4x4: sub 1:00 single / sub 1:08 average
> ...



2x2 was okay, I missed out on getting a sub 5 average all thanks to plus 2 which bumped it up to 5.56, but that's aright. During 3x3 practice I got a 14 second average with a few sub 13 singles, but I just couldn't replicate it when it counted XD Missed out on a sub-1 4x4 solve by 0.34 of a second, but I got a 1:05 average. Broke my 5x5 PB with a 1:57, first ever sub-2; 2:19 average - not bad. Nearly got a success in BLD, just 2 corners twisted. Got my OH goals too. Overall I think I did well, but I'm determined to do way better next time! Thanks everyone for a great weekend!


----------



## sam596 (May 2, 2016)

Goals were:

3x3: Sub 27 Average / Sub 22 Single - (25.27 / 19.61)
2x2: Sub 9 Average / Sub 7 Single - (13.69 / 8.56)
Pyra: Sub 18 Average / Sub 14 Single - (18.00 / 15.66)
Skewb: Sub 20 Average / Sub 16 Single - (20.44 / 14.57)

I practice 3x3 too much :/


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 2, 2016)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> So people are doing goals now...
> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 2.5, sub 3.86 *2.53  3.68 *
> 3x3: sub 12, sub 13 *9.80 YES 11.28 *
> ...



Really good overall, I'm very happy with 3x3 and OH for the sub 10 and sub 20s. Thanks for the great comp Eli.


----------



## DJ4Y (May 2, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> did decently well and as always another great comp!



Did you leave pyra empty on purpose?


----------



## fabdabs1234 (May 2, 2016)

DJ4Y said:


> Did you leave pyra empty on purpose?



Yes


----------



## Berd (May 3, 2016)

Great comp, met new people, hugged old people and sold a lot of puzzles. Pbs all round in 3x3, MBLD went OK, bad result but 2nd place and first in UK! 

Thanks for the comp, hopefully one in Winshester soon!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 3, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Thanks everyone for the great comp! First comp outside South-East Asia, so it was a great experience  Hope to make it to another comp some time in the future!


How long are you in the UK for? Would be awesome to meet you at some point ^^


----------



## DJ4Y (May 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Great comp, met new people, hugged old people and sold a lot of puzzles. Pbs all round in 3x3, MBLD went OK, bad result but 2nd place and first in UK!
> 
> Thanks for the comp, hopefully one in Winshester soon!


Are you trying to call me old?


----------



## shadowslice e (May 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Thanks for the comp, hopefully one in Winshester soon!


Where's Winshester?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Where's Winshester?



When Bertie is abroad on holiday.


----------

